# ephedrine



## bwrag (Apr 18, 2011)

Could anyone direct me to where to order online.


----------



## Hell (Apr 18, 2011)

Walk into a CVS, Walgreens etc, go to pharmacy desk and ask for Bronkaid.

Bronkaid Dual Action Bronchial Relief Caplets, 60 ea Limit 3 boxes DiscountWholesaleOnline.COM


----------



## bwrag (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Hell.

Has anyone ever used gorillajack?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 18, 2011)

That or primatene.


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 18, 2011)

Hell said:


> Walk into a CVS, Walgreens etc, go to pharmacy desk and ask for Bronkaid.
> 
> Bronkaid Dual Action Bronchial Relief Caplets, 60 ea Limit 3 boxes DiscountWholesaleOnline.COM


 
good find...I was gonna say drug store dot com but this site has it for $1 cheaper for the same amount...


----------



## mikaveli06 (Apr 19, 2011)

bwrag said:


> Thanks Hell.
> 
> Has anyone ever used gorillajack?


the are legit, but fitshop dot ca is prolly best place, very good prices and great shipping


----------



## hill450 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would say primatene is better over bronkaid because primatene is ephedrine hcl and bronkaid is the sulfate. If you want the real stuff here is a place I was going to get mine. Have heard from others it is a legit source. 

Ephedrine HCL


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 20, 2011)

Damn Hill, nice find!


----------



## Justinbro (Apr 20, 2011)

You can walk into any drugstore that stocks it and the bronkaid is double dose and cost half as much and I prefer it.


----------



## mikaveli06 (Apr 20, 2011)

hill450 said:


> I would say primatene is better over bronkaid because primatene is ephedrine hcl and bronkaid is the sulfate. If you want the real stuff here is a place I was going to get mine. Have heard from others it is a legit source.


fitshop.ca is best i've found  1200 tabs Kaizen (8mg) for 65 bucks, about 15 to ship to US (took my order 4 days and this was during xmas), comes out to about the same as posted above, but i can personally vouch for there speed of delivery, i've placed multiple orders with them


----------



## rutgersfan (Apr 20, 2011)

mikaveli06 said:


> fitshop.ca is best i've found  1200 tabs Kaizen (8mg) for 65 bucks, about 15 to ship to US (took my order 4 days and this was during xmas), comes out to about the same as posted above, but i can personally vouch for there speed of delivery, i've placed multiple orders with them



 I've ordered from there couple times, too


----------



## bwrag (Apr 23, 2011)

I ordered from gorillajack had my stuff in 4 days, 15 for shipping but I dont even get it that quick when I order supplements inside the US. I ordered KAizen (good shit) I fell it in about 2-5 minutes after taking it.


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 23, 2011)

bwrag said:


> I ordered from gorillajack had my stuff in 4 days, 15 for shipping but I dont even get it that quick when I order supplements inside the US. I ordered KAizen (good shit) I fell it in about 2-5 minutes after taking it.


 how many do you have to take compared to the old stuff


----------



## rutgersfan (Apr 24, 2011)

you take 3 eph pills with 1 200mg caffeine 3x a day...go to hotnfit.com, they have complete instructions


----------



## bwrag (Apr 25, 2011)

Just like rutgersfan said, This shit makes you hot, I sweat just sitting at my desk


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 25, 2011)

I wonder if their is a difference in quality between Kaizen and Primatene?

The prices on fitshop and gorillajack look really tempting, but I'd be p1ssed if my package got seized and not sent! (yes I live in the states)


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 25, 2011)

isn't there somewhere with-in the US that sells Ephedrine online... I'm almost positive I ordered from a US site last year, just cant remember the name of the site...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 25, 2011)

a1supplements sells something called EPH-25. Been running it at 50mgs, but not feeling anything. Might have built up a tolerance to E&C over the years.


----------



## rutgersfan (Apr 26, 2011)

it might not be the real deal if it was made in the US...I've used ECA before and so has the wife, you'd have felt it.

the Kaizen is legit, and way cheaper than Primatene....I ordered twice from fitshop with no issues....the pills aren't in bottles, they get sent in foil packs, so if you ordered 12, it comes in a padded envelope the size of a cd.  It's not illegal, so I doubt you will have issues with customs.  Even the Kaizen is labeled as for use with asthma.  The legal issue comes when it's advertised/labeled as a weight loss drug.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 26, 2011)

Yea I used to take Vasopro, both liquid and solid tabs, and that stuff would beat my ass down! I don't take ECA everyday, just on my cardio days (biker/runner), but I still didn't feel it. 

How long did it take to get to you from Canada?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 27, 2011)

When I do use ECA, I use Vasopure 25mg Ephed HCL as well, but ECA is rough on the adrenal glands, so it's usually not my first choice of fat burners, though arguably one of the most effective.


----------



## acarroll7715 (Apr 27, 2011)

You can also order bronkaid on Amazon for pretty cheap...


----------



## rutgersfan (Apr 27, 2011)

djlance said:


> Yea I used to take Vasopro, both liquid and solid tabs, and that stuff would beat my ass down! I don't take ECA everyday, just on my cardio days (biker/runner), but I still didn't feel it.
> 
> How long did it take to get to you from Canada?



The last time I had it in about a week...


----------



## rutgersfan (Apr 28, 2011)

got your PM but I can't reply....I ordered twice and nothing was opened....I think its worth the risk.   Primatene is quite a bit more expensive isn't it?  If you're that  worried, don't order.  But I found out about fitshop on some other forum  and no one else reported any issues.  No guarantees, though!



djlance said:


> Yea I used to take Vasopro, both liquid and solid tabs, and that stuff would beat my ass down! I don't take ECA everyday, just on my cardio days (biker/runner), but I still didn't feel it.
> 
> How long did it take to get to you from Canada?


----------



## bwrag (Apr 30, 2011)

I had no problems with ordering and it was quick I would go for it


----------



## jbt0214 (May 1, 2011)

does anyone know if you can still get the original formula "Ultimate Orange", I used it back in college, but can't find it now


----------



## millertime (May 1, 2011)

dude let me know if you can. the first time i took it i said fuck driving home from the gym and ran home. its was good stuff but i always had trouble sleeping with it


----------



## |Z| (May 1, 2011)

acarroll7715 said:


> You can also order bronkaid on Amazon for pretty cheap...



Most pharmacies have it, too. 

|Z|


----------



## 07bobber (May 1, 2011)

Ultimate orange was the shit!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (May 5, 2011)

i miss bolt - D&E.. their factory/store was right by my place..


----------



## strongab13 (May 5, 2011)

Hello new to this board belong to many others.I have used Fitshop many times and never had a single problem and am in the states.


----------



## jbzjacked (May 5, 2011)

Bronkaid man pack of 60 at Wallgreens


----------



## babyhulk (May 9, 2011)

jbzjacked said:


> Bronkaid man pack of 60 at Wallgreens


 


 What he said. Speaking of, I need to go restock. I think its been long enough to keep the feds off me lol!


----------

